# M.2 SSd oder Raid 0???



## zweilinke (11. November 2015)

hallo liebe bastler
möchte mir zeitnah ne ssd in den Rechner hauen und frage mich ob es sinnvoller ist sich eine m2 ssd mit 2500mb lese Geschwindigkeit zu kaufen oder mehrere 250gb 850 evo also raid 0 
was würdet ihr mir raten bzw was ist am sinnvollsten?
ps geld spielt eine stark untergeordnete Rolle 
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## bschicht86 (11. November 2015)

Ich würd lieber die m.2 SSD nehmen, obwohl ich auch eher ein Fan von RAID 0 bin (Hauptsächlich bei HDD)

Problem am RAID 0 ist, dass die Daten erst über mehrere Bauteile und parallele Wege gehen müssen (auch wenn das vernachlässigbar ist)

Der direkteste Weg zur CPU ist dann natürlich m.2


----------



## markus1612 (11. November 2015)

Weder noch.

Um die Geschwindigkeit einer M2 auszunutzen brauchst du 2 davon, da erst dann die Schnittstelle zur Geltung kommt.

Bei Raid 0 erhöhst du die Geschwindigkeit unnötig, da sie kaum benötigt wird und erhöhst aber gleichzeitig die Zugriffszeit und machst damit Windows langsamer.


----------



## zweilinke (11. November 2015)

wieso brauche ich 2 m2  sdds damit es sich lohnt?


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2015)

Für was nutzt du den PC eigentlich das du eine so hohe Geschwindigkeit brauchst? SSDs im RAID nutzen sich meines Wissens nach deutlich schneller ab eine M.2. SSD wäre da die bessere Wahl weil ein RAID auch nur mit solange funktioniert wie das Mainboard.
Das heisst, dein RAID nutzt den RAID Controller vom Mainboard bzw wird von diesem gesteuert, wenn dein Mainboard einen Defekt hast dann wird es schwierig an die Daten zu kommen weil du nicht weisst wo die Daten genau sind. 
Ob dein RAID aus mehreren SSDs an ein neues Mainboard funktionieren würde bezweifle ich mal.


----------



## zweilinke (11. November 2015)

zocken und videos schneiden
ich brauche die geschwindigkeit nicht will aber halt dass best mögliche haben


----------



## markus1612 (11. November 2015)

zweilinke schrieb:


> wieso brauche ich 2 m2  sdds damit es sich lohnt?


Weil du die Geschwindigkeit der Schnittstelle nur merkst, wenn du zwischen zwei M2 SSDs große Datenmengen verschiebst.
Bei Windows, Programmen und Spielen zählt nur die Zugriffszeit, welche bei M2 und SATA SSDs ähnlich ist.

Deswegen lohnt sich auch ein Raid 0 nicht, da die Zugriffszeiten da steigen.

Das bestmögliche ist ne 1TB SATA SSD, M2 und Raid sind für solche Zwecke schlicht unnötig.


----------



## zweilinke (11. November 2015)

zocken und videos schneiden
ich brauche die geschwindigkeit nicht will aber halt dass best mögliche haben


----------



## bschicht86 (12. November 2015)

zweilinke schrieb:


> zocken und videos schneiden
> ich brauche die geschwindigkeit nicht will aber halt dass best mögliche haben



2x dasselbe Posten klingt nach Beharrlichkeit.  

Dann nimm die m.2, da hast du Speed und gute Zugriffszeiten, auch von der Schnittstelle her.


----------



## Gluksi (13. November 2015)

Sodele da hier immer wieder Diskussionen entstehen über raid 0 mit ssd habe ich mahl meine ganzen platten mit crystal mark durchlaufen lassen denke ist selbst erklärend


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . gruss


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2015)

Und was soll uns ein synthetischer SSD Benchmark sagen?


----------



## Gluksi (13. November 2015)

was theoretisch eine ssd leistet. kleine Vergleichswerte.. alle labern haben aber keine Ahnung. aber wen du mir BITTE sagst wie ich genauere werte bekomme, teste ich es mit nem anderen Programm. Habe die hardware die für mich selber ok ist und dachte das ich hier ein paar Vergleichswerte bringen kann. da ja raid immer so schlecht geredet wird.. aber 0.01ms Zugriffszeit auf Anwendungen wie FS oder p3d bzw. video encoding sind in meinen Augen unwesentlich zur Ladezeit. mein system ist 100% Verbesserung würdig aber bei mir geht das setup flüssig


----------

